# Is sprayfoam safe for aquatic uses?



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it is, but I'm not 100% sure. 

I need to know for a project I'm wanting to take on for a neglected Ball Python, once I get budget clearance from my parents. Pond foam seems... expensive. I'm on a tight budget, so I need to save money wherever I can.

In case anyone is wondering, this is for a small "pool" I'm planning in the 75g tank, mostly for support and to fill in gaps, not to waterproof.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

yes, it is. It is used in 3d backgrounds. 

It does not adhere well to glass, though. Eventually seems to work off.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!

I just need it to fill in some spots behind pieces of slate. Mostly for support for when the BP decides to hang out on it. I know if I don't it'll end up crashing down one day, and foam seems to be the best media to fill in gaps.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used both the pond expanding foam and the construction expanding foam. 
Pond stuff is gooier, and does not expand so much, and is black. It is more subtle. 
The material sold for construction is available in several expansion amounts (maximum expansion... minimal expansion), and it is yellow, hard to hide. 

Both have held up well where I have used them in aquariums, ponds and waterfalls.


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

Be aware that the black stuff will fade if exposed to light. Sunlight will turn it a disgusting brown color with in a few weeks, even if exposed for brief amounts of time per day, and underwater. NOT attractive. I do not know what effect aquarium lights might have.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Can Krylon fusion be used to paint it?


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know if it can be painted. By the time I saw what was happening, my outdoor pond and waterfall was up and running for the season. For the rest of the summer it looked like there was a large poo in the waterfall.

I have used Krylon for other pond/tank projects with success. Just let it dry for at least a week before putting it under water. Maybe do a test run?


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Easier then painting and safer is to get a food safe brushable epoxy or even 100% silicon. Then paint your ugly foam with it and cover with your choice of sand, fine gravel or any other terrarium appropriate material. Knock off the extra and repeat on any bare spots.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Seems like a few people who've put together paludariums paint the foam with drylok.

As for my project, I'm using it under things, so it won't be visible anyway.


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

Sushieraser said:


> Easier then painting and safer is to get a food safe brushable epoxy or even 100% silicon. Then paint your ugly foam with it and cover with your choice of sand, fine gravel or any other terrarium appropriate material. Knock off the extra and repeat on any bare spots.


You don't need epoxy to do that. We do it al the time in the saltwater hobby.

Google "foam rock wall" and you'll get tons of hits. 

Just get teh great stuff foam, spray it and before it dries cover it with sand.


----------

